# GTROC R35 Clothing Range.



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

We are about to launch a range of R35 Logo'd clothing, (logo below), 
available to GTROC members.










Initially we will launch this high quality 100% cotton polo shirt:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-54-toView_257-r35_gtroc_polo_shirt_.html










In the next couple of weeks we will expand our range so that 
most of the GTROC clothing will be offered with the R35 logo.

We will also be revising the range, dropping some items and 
bring in new ones, like Hoodies, women's and a kids range. 
So keep checking for updates. :thumbsup:​


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Sexy design, I like that.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

The R35 Polo Shirts are now available ! :clap: 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-54-toView_257-r35_gtroc_polo_shirt_.html​


----------



## FiLi (Jan 25, 2008)

For get one of these, is it necessary to be a member? Or anyone registered here can get them?

If so, do you send them to any Europe country?

How much the cost of "shipping" them to Portugal?

Thanks in advance for all the help.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

FiLi said:


> For get one of these, is it necessary to be a member? Or anyone registered here can get them?
> 
> If so, do you send them to any Europe country?
> 
> ...



Yes these are for members only, and we do offer Overseas membership:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-42-toView_M3-overseas_membership.html

All items in our Web Shop can be shipped anywhere in the world, to send one of these Polo shirts to Portugal would probably cost £5, although I will not know the exact cost until I post one.

I hope this helps.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

How are the sizes coming out? 
I mean some shirts in eg. size M (adidas ones especially) are long as hell and could sell as XL's length- wise. Whereas Hilfiger or Nike fit the sizes perfectly as you would expect them to fit.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

andreasgtr said:


> How are the sizes coming out?
> I mean some shirts in eg. size M (adidas ones especially) are long as hell and could sell as XL's length- wise. Whereas Hilfiger or Nike fit the sizes perfectly as you would expect them to fit.


This is always a problem with clothes. I ordered L this time but sometimes a M fits, just hope I got it right .


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

andreasgtr said:


> How are the sizes coming out?
> I mean some shirts in eg. size M (adidas ones especially) are long as hell and could sell as XL's length- wise. Whereas Hilfiger or Nike fit the sizes perfectly as you would expect them to fit.


Andreas,

I find the sizing is pretty well correct.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

^^Nice, so an M will be perfectly for me as I have stopped growing upwards at only 174cm 

One last question, how much is the additional pricing for overseas delivery to germany?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Probably less that £5, but I won't know until I go to post it.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Hopefully everyone who at the yacht on Monday now knows the difference between the two current GT-R logos


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> Hopefully everyone who at the yacht on Monday now knows the difference between the two current GT-R logos


What..............There are 2 logos


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Alan said:


> What..............There are 2 logos


Alan,

New GT-R Logo used onthe R35's:











Original, (Proper ) GT-R Logo:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Cool, I will have to wait for a while then. Still saving :wavey:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Scott said:


> Original, (Proper ) GT-R Logo:


Not exactly. The first GT-R logo was used in 1969 for the Nissan Skyline 2000 but to be fair we now offer all the clothing with either the RB series GTRs or the VR series GTR logos (which are different). In addition to differentiate the R35 (VR) stuff is slightly different as well, for example the polo shirst have a red flash around the collar


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

How cool is this!









Products - GTR OWNERS CLUB


----------



## Sayen (Nov 7, 2007)

That is REALY cool :clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## gavoh (Apr 3, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> How cool is this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just added to basket for my daughter who's coming along to the ASDA charity day 
also added a polo shirt for me.


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

I can vouch for the polo shirt, its v good quality & fits well..
However.. Scott - where is my t-shirt..? im still waiting..


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Scott is on leave right now, sorry. can you PM me the details of the t-shirt you ordered and I will look into it


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Shame you dont do one for GrandDaughters!


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

ferdi p said:


> I can vouch for the polo shirt, its v good quality & fits well..
> However.. Scott - where is my t-shirt..? im still waiting..


I have just read your mail regarding waiting for merchandising.
I have forwarded to '*Bodi*' who now deals with merchandising.


----------

